# Interviews...From the Other Side



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey all...sorry if this has already been asked (I did conduct a search, but did not find much for what I am about to ask and if it has been asked please forgive me )...I am going to be conducting some interviews soon and wondered where I might be able to find interview questions that are not, shall we say, the norm or common. I know this is going to sound horrible, but I want to put the candidates (both PO and dispatcher) in an "uncomfortable" (if you will) position...hell I think we have all been there....

I have searched the net for days seeking challenging questions, on the spot, tough questions and I am not coming up with much. Most of the questions will be provided, but as part of the panel I am entitled to come up with my own as well...I am trying to remember some of the questions that I have been asked, but not having much luck...lol!!! Does anyone know where I might be able to locate some really good questions...

Thanks in advance for any help that you all might be able to provide me!!!


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

The most clever interviews I had included questions that I thought really showed how sharp and serious someone was. Making sure you did enough research to care about the job, as well as that your powers of observation were sharp even during the tension of an interview. Among them...

Within 10% accuracy, how many calls does this dept. get each year?

How long has the Chief been in office, and where did he come from before this town?

What was the name of the dispatcher who let you in the front door? 

Without looking down (at the phone), how many speed-dial extensions are there on our internal phones?

....along with one time when I had the interview panel firing c90 questions at me rapidly from all directions, just asking what section an offense was, and the ULIARS offenses (but not in that order)...


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Ask a bunch of scenerio questions...what would you do if....Good luck K, I know you will be great.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

*Here's a few for you that anyone, even without law enforcement experience, can answer:*

- Tell us what you think the major issues are in our city/town.

- Tell us what are the major issues facing law enforcement in today's 
society.

- Tell us about a time when you had to make an ethical decision.

- Tell us about a time you took charge of a situation that unexpectedly 
happened.

- What have you done to prepare to be a law enforcement officer?

*Here's a few that someone with law enforcement experience can answer:*

- Tell us what an "active shooter" is and how do you think it should be 
handled.

- Tell us what you think community policing is and how would you 
"enforce" it.

- Do you know what our pursuit and or use of force policy is? If so, 
can you explain it to us?

- How would you handle an irate citizen who obviously isn't happy with 
your service?

Good luck with the interviews.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks all for the responses!!!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

LA Copper said:


> How would you handle an irate citizen who obviously isn't happy with
> your service?


Calmly tell said citizen to suck it?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Deuce said:


> Calmly tell said citizen to suck it?


Hmmm....


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

works for me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Dispense with the questions, and just tell them 'war stories'


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I think scenario questions are always a good way to gauge "officer discretion". I remember being asked a lot of "what would you do" quesitons especially in regards to issues that vary from town to town. ie - in regards to vehicle pursuits etc.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

I was once told that the most telling question that can be asked is "why do you want to be a police officer?" This high ranking state official told me 95% of applicants will put together an answer just to sound good- "I want to help people." Of those, but a small percentage are being honest about it. The other 5% will think outside the box, be honest, and be witty. "I want to drive really fast and carry a gun," or "I tried firefighting, now its time for a real career." These answers will show you a more honest prospect who can think on their feet versus the standard answer.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

While a witty response may be good for an informal interview (I've thought about it) - I don't think it would go very far in a formal interview.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

LA Copper said:


> Hmmm....


No?? Ah c'mon.....


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

frank said:


> While a witty response may be good for an informal interview (I've thought about it) - I don't think it would go very far in a formal interview.


Really, what's the difference? I want an answer that shows the prospective officer is quick in his thinking, and can use his mental talent to break down a situation. Is your goal to objectively score an interview, or is it to find an officer who is capable of thinking on the fly? Some officers can use wit to defuse a situation before it become physical, while others use ration, or some combination of both. The job is all about communicating with people.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

The difference is that during a formal interview, I'm not going to 'break down' the situation in an oral board by saying that I enjoy a few rare moments of uncontrolled chaos where someone needs to take charge of a situation, that I enjoy a nice adrenaline dump every once in a while, or that firefighters need heroes too.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

I actually steal a few from here: http://www.njlawman.com/Interview Questions/Interview Questions.htm, they have a great list.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

I always loved the "you and your partner are dispatched to an alarm at a package store....door is unlocked....your partner helps himself...what do you do?"..

Welcome to a great career in IA kid....lol..


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Remember Badgebunny in Massachusetts you have to be careful on questions you ask or you can find yourself in a bind. You dont have any and all freedoms to ask the candidate anything. May want to ask HR or your legal department about what can and can not be asked.

Good luck!


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks again everyone...


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Ask if they know Lt. Robert Barrentine


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

fscpd907 said:


> Ask if they know Lt. Robert Barrentine


:L:


----------

